# Increased velocity, Carotid Artery ?



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 16, 2008)

Patient comes in and through unltrasound the doc finds that the patient has "Increased velocity (of the blood through the) carotid artery". Any suggestions on coding this DX? Thank You !!


----------

